# Cutting Trophy Columns



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

We have been in the trophy business now for several years, but hiring a new employee to handle the awards.

I had been using a circular saw to cut the columns, but think it is dangerous and there must be a better, safer way. 

Anyone know of anything? There must be a simpler way.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

We use a Miter saw and that seems to work just fine.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We use a Miter saw and that seems to work just fine.


Exactly what I was thinking! Miter Saws (mostly) have a blade guard.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

That is what we are using too. I misspoke on the circular saw.

I built a wooden rail system for the columns to go into to keep it from kicking back, but it is still more dangerous that I wish it were. 

We also have a handsaw & miter box system too. Works ok, but the cuts can be a little off on occasion. They still seem to assemble fine-but a lot of labor if more than a dozen or so though.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

chop saw just like everyone else. Mine is on a collapsible rolling base that hides out of the way. We use a special fine tooth plastic blade. I also added a ruler on the right and use a marble base (with VHB) as a stop so all they have to do is make the cut, then slide column right until it hits the stop then cut again. We hold the column flat against the back rail with our left hand about 4-6" left of the blade. 

It only feels risky doing that last piece of a 4" chunk when you have to hold it closer. 


They will cut themselves more often with the box knife and the metal shear than the chop saw!


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Yep, we need a better box knife too!

I think I might just buy a smalle chop saw and build a smaller type of rail system. Right now we are using a larger Dewalt. 

What kind of special plastic blade did you find?


----------

